# Sex On Beach Pair - Sentance Suspended



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gulfnews: Dubai beach sex couple's prison term suspended

Well, just goes to show, you can get away with anything now, and yes, they're still technically guilty, but compare that with the Aus guy who was given a month for kissing his filipino gf in Starbucks.

Do you think it was trial by press?

Bad publicity for the emirate, prosecutor wanted a longer sentance....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well i hope this doesn't encourage others to do it!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hopefully no one else will be thinking they can do this and get away with it now. We still have to realize as Expats that we are guests in a foreign country and we need to respect their customs, don't necessarily need to agree with them but definitely respect them.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sand get's everywhere.....


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

they should have upheld their law. I guess the Brits got lucky, since the Emirates didnt want bad press. I guess they will get a ton load more of these cases, cause pple will come and do wahtever they like.


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hopefully no one else will be thinking they can do this and get away with it now. We still have to realize as Expats that we are guests in a foreign country and we need to respect their customs, don't necessarily need to agree with them but definitely respect them.


Do what exactly? I think quite useful to refresh everyone's (including mine) -slightly brainwashed- mind here and say yet again that the couple actually didn't have a sexual intercourse -rather, they were in their swimwear and kissed when it was pitch dark! Oooo, that's sooooo bad and evil!  And then the whole story with the lady supposedly throwing her shoes at the policeman and insulting him. These are pure lies, which by the way haven't been used during the trial, but only to spice up the story in the beginning...

And then it's no big deal to find so called "eye witnesses" swearing their good God that they saw something that never happened. 

Whilst what they did was perhaps a bit silly, there is absolutely no justification for exposing their lifes and their families' to such a degree in the press, both local and "international". Well, it's too late now, so I think we should all give them a break and instead focus on the real issues.

Only my two cents...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> Do what exactly? I think quite useful to refresh everyone's (including mine) -slightly brainwashed- mind here and say yet again that the couple actually didn't have a sexual intercourse -rather, they were in their swimwear and kissed when it was pitch dark! Oooo, that's sooooo bad and evil!  And then the whole story with the lady supposedly throwing her shoes at the policeman and insulting him. These are pure lies, which by the way haven't been used during the trial, but only to spice up the story in the beginning...
> 
> And then it's no big deal to find so called "eye witnesses" swearing their good God that they saw something that never happened.
> 
> ...


Maybe but I think the day when we can all plead ignorance to excuse our bahaviour is long gone, especially if someone's been living here for a few years! Forget about whether she swore or threw her shoes, we all know that even kissing is public is an arrestable offence here - so, if you really wanna get frisky, then do it indoors! Who knows what happened to the evidence or even if any such evidence existed - I come from a country where evidence has been known to walk off, so the fact that someone cannot present evidence in court does not mean (to me at least!) that something didn't happen!

Mind you, I could only imagine that they must be traumatised after all of this! I certainly wouldn't wish something like this on my worse enemy!


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Maybe but I think the day when we can all plead ignorance to excuse our bahaviour is long gone, especially if someone's been living here for a few years! Forget about whether she swore or threw her shoes, we all know that even kissing is public is an arrestable offence here - so, if you really wanna get frisky, then do it indoors! Who knows what happened to the evidence or even if any such evidence existed - I come from a country where evidence has been known to walk off, so the fact that someone cannot present evidence in court does not mean (to me at least!) that something didn't happen!
> 
> Mind you, I could only imagine that they must be traumatised after all of this! I certainly wouldn't wish something like this on my worse enemy!


Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to find an excuse for them, and anyway who am I to excuse them, but to point out the phenomenal discrepancy that exists between the -alleged- act and the media and public opinion's reaction.

And I think this is deeply immoral by any standard -religious or not- to make such a big fuss of something relatively benign when everyday, for instance, families are destroyed and people are killed or mutilated because of a public culture of irresponsible and downright criminal driving, which is largely excused here in this country. 

I'm convinced that whatever your culture, your traditions, your religion, you will agree that kiss on a beach in the middle of the night is relatively benign when compared to actively endangering other people's lifes on a daily basis without risking to ever get caught. 

Honestly, don't you think so???

And bad driving is just one example.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> I'm convinced that whatever your culture, your traditions, your religion, you will agree that kiss on a beach in the middle of the night is relatively benign when compared to actively endangering other people's lifes on a daily basis without risking to ever get caught.
> 
> Honestly, don't you think so???
> 
> And bad driving is just one example.


Maybe but we come from countries where anything goes and whilst I do not necessarily agree with a lot of things here, I still abide by the law because I made the decision to come here - no one forced me to and regardless of what we think, as a bare minimum, we need to show some respect towards our host (there's also the small issue that I don't fancy a few months in jail!). It's irrelevant that we think that they are kicking up a fuss over nothing - the fact that what they did was illegal (and yes, to most of us it was trivial I'm sure we've all been guilty of much worse!) should take precedent over any other arguments.

The important thing is that their ordeal is finally over and they can now move on!


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

This is a huge dilemma for Dubai. On the one hand they market themselves as a holiday destination to rival the traditional sun, sea and sand destinations such as the Caribbean, Mauritius, Seychelles, Goa, etc whilst on the other upholding a strict moral code. IMHO the two are pretty much incompatible. 

I’ve never quite fully bought in to the “when in Rome” philosophy. In the UK we are expected to accommodate the different cultures that that now call this home. I believe that if the UAE wants to benefit from western tourists and ex-pats it needs to respect our culture. Jailing someone for kissing their girlfriend in Starbucks is barbaric.

I've alrerady said this on another thread but I will say it again. If Dubai thinks it can get away with jailing tourists, married or unmarried, for kissing in public or unmarrieds sharing hotel rooms, then its hopes of being a major tourist destination will be destroyed. Who is their right mind is going to go somewhere where they risk jail for small displays of affection?


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well i hope this doesn't encourage others to do it!


Huzzahs in order for another positive move in favour of the Coital Suffragette movement in Dubai!

Wonder if they'll still be deported!?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

to be honest after hearing all my stories about this dump no one I know (or their friends) ever want to set foot here. 

Why would you.I'm only here for the money. I can't understand the tourist lure.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And I wonder how much they (he's) sold their (his) story for? Home | Mail Online anyone....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

> Dubai: A British couple allegedly caught indulging in sexual activity on the beach - and later got a three-month suspended jail term - had submitted a written undertaking that they'll get married pending church approval from London.


I am disgusted by the level of intelligence of certain people out here; 

1. You are NOT IN YOUR COUNTRY.

2. OBEY THE RULES, regardless where you are from, I'm from Canada and you bet I SHUT my MOUTH and follow the rules because at anytime of moment they can, could & would beat the living sh*t out of you and your government cannot do sh*t. You are in their world, you don't like it, get up and leave back home.

3. Who the hell has sex on the beach in front of everyone? Jesus Christ, how stup*d can one be? There's a reason as to why ancient architects from the primitive age invented 4 walls & a roof with a door! PRIVACY!

I honestly think that couple should go to jail because it should set an example of the irresponsible, egoistic idiots out here in Dubai that are just totally f'ing up the whole experience of living out here and trying to merge in this transition. Dubai is cracking down on a bunch of stuff it was lenient too on.

IDIOTS!

-Joey


----------



## jen_mj12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello
i just wanted to say something here
yeah i agree totally with Gaza ; Dubai calls itself a tourist destination with all its luxury and on the other hand it has its strict rules which i find barbaric and sometimes ridiculous. Generally im the kind of person that respect other religions and cultures. If you're that type of country fair enough for you but don't call yourself a tourist/foreign investors destination. I've been to dubai for holidays and unfortunately during ramadan and i was really disapointed with dubai - my first surprise was the fact that you can't eat in public during ramadan even if you're a tourist. we weren't been told of that and it was a huge surprise for us. i understand other people's belief but we as tourists are not supposed to bear that. and second thing people couldnt stop looking at us in a weird way. first day i wore a pair of shorts (not even a sexy one), because of the +++40 degrees heat outside and OMG people were like "comdemning" me. second day i wore a skirts, same thing and third day a pair of jean, and same thing.....
also really disapointed by the welcome we had there. i didnt experience any warmth and smile from the people there. but the good thing about dubai its it's shopping, especially at carrefour.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just some thoughs on your post

1. Just because you disagree with strict rules, it doesn't make them barbaric. Which rules are you referring to exactly?

2. You were only a tourist during Ramadan. Lucky you, try working on construction sites for that month.

3. You were probably being looked at purely for being a woman, nothing more.

4. Little hint, before visiting a country so different from your home, a bit of research works wonders. You would have know about restrictions during Ramadan, advised dressed code etc.


Apologies if I sound off-hand, but people need to realise, this isn't home, it's somewhere we are staying at the moment, and like them or not, we have to abide by their laws and cultural issues.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm with JoeyDee on this subject. I do believe in "when in Rome" and respecting the customs, laws and cultural sensitivites of any country I've visited. 

When you travel abroad, you're technically a representative of your country, the least you can do is show respect to the people of the land you visit.

I actually like Dubai very much and miss it. It has to be one of the best places I've visited (and lived in) during my travels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> I'm with JoeyDee on this subject.


There's never 1 post that I post that I do not have good grammar - I always type out of my a-s-s.  I type faster than I think  hahaha


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> There's never 1 post that I post that I do not have good grammar - I always type out of my a-s-s.  I type faster than I think  hahaha


Try using your fingers when typing.....it works for me...

HTH


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

jen_mj12 said:


> Hello
> i just wanted to say something here
> yeah i agree totally with Gaza ; Dubai calls itself a tourist destination with all its luxury and on the other hand it has its strict rules which i find barbaric and sometimes ridiculous. Generally im the kind of person that respect other religions and cultures. If you're that type of country fair enough for you but don't call yourself a tourist/foreign investors destination. I've been to dubai for holidays and unfortunately during ramadan and i was really disapointed with dubai - my first surprise was the fact that you can't eat in public during ramadan even if you're a tourist. we weren't been told of that and it was a huge surprise for us. i understand other people's belief but we as tourists are not supposed to bear that. and second thing people couldnt stop looking at us in a weird way. first day i wore a pair of shorts (not even a sexy one), because of the +++40 degrees heat outside and OMG people were like "comdemning" me. second day i wore a skirts, same thing and third day a pair of jean, and same thing.....
> also really disapointed by the welcome we had there. i didnt experience any warmth and smile from the people there. but the good thing about dubai its it's shopping, especially at carrefour.


Totally surprised with people who travel without any prior research and then blame everybody except themselves. The whole world knows that during the holy month of Ramadan, muslims do follow a particular routine. If you do not agree with it, do not visit any of the muslim countries during these months..
This is like visiting dubai during May/June and blaming it for being too hot and no one told you that it will be hot..

When you visit any foreign country, I'm sure yoy would see if its a peak season or a off season. This is very similar to that..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jen_mj12 said:


> Hello
> i just wanted to say something here
> yeah i agree totally with Gaza ; Dubai calls itself a tourist destination with all its luxury and on the other hand it has its strict rules which i find barbaric and sometimes ridiculous. Generally im the kind of person that respect other religions and cultures. If you're that type of country fair enough for you but don't call yourself a tourist/foreign investors destination. I've been to dubai for holidays and unfortunately during ramadan and i was really disapointed with dubai - my first surprise was the fact that you can't eat in public during ramadan even if you're a tourist. we weren't been told of that and it was a huge surprise for us. i understand other people's belief but we as tourists are not supposed to bear that. and second thing people couldnt stop looking at us in a weird way. first day i wore a pair of shorts (not even a sexy one), because of the +++40 degrees heat outside and OMG people were like "comdemning" me. second day i wore a skirts, same thing and third day a pair of jean, and same thing.....
> also really disapointed by the welcome we had there. i didnt experience any warmth and smile from the people there. but the good thing about dubai its it's shopping, especially at carrefour.



I could say "Have you any pics" (of you in a shorts (especially sexy ones...)) but I won't....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

are you drunk again....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> are you drunk again....


What do you mean "again"?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

well one of your posts further down (night night) was written recently and I am pretty sure it has a textual form of drunken slurring in it and not a soba typo...


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What do you mean "again"?


good point, 'again' would imply that he has been sober recently


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

cadas said:


> good point, 'again' would imply that he has been sober recently[/QUOTE
> 
> ha ok are you *still.....


----------



## guraot (Jun 9, 2009)

Gaza said:


> This is a huge dilemma for Dubai. On the one hand they market themselves as a holiday destination to rival the traditional sun, sea and sand destinations such as the Caribbean, Mauritius, Seychelles, Goa, etc whilst on the other upholding a strict moral code. IMHO the two are pretty much incompatible.
> 
> I’ve never quite fully bought in to the “when in Rome” philosophy. In the UK we are expected to accommodate the different cultures that that now call this home. I believe that if the UAE wants to benefit from western tourists and ex-pats it needs to respect our culture. Jailing someone for kissing their girlfriend in Starbucks is barbaric.
> 
> I've alrerady said this on another thread but I will say it again. If Dubai thinks it can get away with jailing tourists, married or unmarried, for kissing in public or unmarrieds sharing hotel rooms, then its hopes of being a major tourist destination will be destroyed. Who is their right mind is going to go somewhere where they risk jail for small displays of affection?


I totally agree with you:clap2: They're promoting dubai as tourist hub, and yet without knowing it, they're driving these tourist out because of these strict rules! These tourist are suppose to have pleasure and fun, that's why they're willing to spend their money for these travels! And in return... Dubai will benefit from them. I'd rather go to other country where I can spend and enjoy my vacation without having to worry too much of the rules.


----------

